# Playa Expats



## cyork1963 (May 11, 2017)

Hi, 

I am Chris and my wife Jodi and I will be in Playa the coming weeks and would like to connect with some local expats living in the area for Breakfast, coffee, lunch, early drinks to connect and get a true perspective. Please let us know if anyone is interested

Chris & Jodi


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will be at a beach. Great! But it might help if you use the entire name of the place, so that we don‘t have to guess, or make an assumption.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Well RV don´t you know that in California we have the CIty when we mean San Francisco and in QR they have Playa....of course if you do not pay attention to that area people have no idea what they are talking about but the people in the know ..know so they can answer.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> Well RV don´t you know that in California we have the CIty when we mean San Francisco and in QR they have Playa....of course if you do not pay attention to that area people have no idea what they are talking about but the people in the know ..know so they can answer.


Yes, if you are in Northern California and you say "The City" everyone will know you mean San Francisco. But if you are in Pennsylvania/New York/New Jersey and say "The City", everyone will know you mean New York City. But if you are in the cloud and say "The Playa" I am not sure it is so obvious, although at the moment I can't think of any other well known place in Mexico with "Playa" in the name except Playa del Carmen.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Oh come on people, give them a break. I will assume it is Playa Del Carmen as most Americans refer to this beach, if so, they have their own forum.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Do not assume we are all Americans in the know..


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

citlali said:


> Do not assume we are all Americans in the know..


I will assume they are not storming Normandy.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I am Mexican American so over there we speak of Playa Omaha,Playa Utah, Playa Juno, Playa Gold and Playa Sword..


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

citlali said:


> I am Mexican American so over there we speak of Playa Omaha,Playa Utah, Playa Juno, Playa Gold and Playa Sword..


What?


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

citlali said:


> I am Mexican American so over there we speak of Playa Omaha,Playa Utah, Playa Juno, Playa Gold and Playa Sword..



So you are a Mexican American who is originally from France? That is what is showing on your post. How do Mexican Americans from France speak of "over there?"

Over where? 

Sincerely I mean no disrespect but I am really confused about an expat that is originally from France that is now a Mexican American.

Still, I will assume that they are talking about Playa Del Carmen and not Utah Beach.arty:


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

where's this playa del carmin forum?

I have a mental glitch that I keep calling it Playa del Karma for some reason. Someone I accidentally said that to thought it was hilariously appropriate. Not sure why. Maybe if I go there I'll understand my own accidental humor.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

eastwind said:


> where's this playa del carmin forum?
> 
> I have a mental glitch that I keep calling it Playa del Karma for some reason. Someone I accidentally said that to thought it was hilariously appropriate. Not sure why. Maybe if I go there I'll understand my own accidental humor.


google playa info . com


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

One valid Post, 9 Posts complaining. This is beginning to look like a popular Lakeside forum.....


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Probably not the case here, but alot of times when people go somewhere for the first time, they don't have a clue where they are actually going. I have lost track of how many people over the years have told me they are going to Hawaii and when I ask which island? they say, what do you mean? or i don't know. Or when they say they booked a trip to Mexico, they don't even know which coast they are going to. Or in a few instances they say going to Puerto, and when asked Vallarta or Escondido, they aren't sure until they look at their itinerary. But in this case, my money is on Playa del Carmen


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, it does appear that we scared off Chris & Jodi from making any additional posts.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

circle110 said:


> Well, it does appear that we scared off Chris & Jodi from making any additional posts.


I agree. A neutral phrase such as, "For clarity, I presume you are referring to Playa del Carmen?" would have been much more welcoming and civil. I think most readers knew exactly which Playa with a capital P was being referred to. Referring to PDC simply as "Playa" is not only an expat phenomenon. I have heard Mexicans (in our central highland state of Morelos) also refer to Playa del Carmen simply as "Playa", as opposed to "la playa", which of course could be any one of many. 

It's kind of like many Mexicans referring to Mexico City simply as "México", rather than "la Ciudad de Mexico", which of course is no longer technically "el DF", itself another shortcut reference to _el Distrito Federal_.


----------



## cyork1963 (May 11, 2017)

It appears that we have offended several folks who have nothing better to do with their time than be critical of someone that is new to this whole world so sorry if we have offended your sensitive nature we will be traveling to Playa del Carmen staying in the Playacar resort area but if there's anyone that is truly interested in making friends we would like to hear from you


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

cyork1963 said:


> It appears that we have offended several folks who have nothing better to do with their time than be critical of someone that is new to this whole world so sorry if we have offended your sensitive nature we will be traveling to Playa del Carmen staying in the Playacar resort area but if there's anyone that is truly interested in making friends we would like to hear from you


I think that some people forget that Mexico is a totally new experience to many people. Check out Playa del Carmen info and enjoy your stay. Playa like many places has become extremely commercialized catering to tourists which has led to many distasteful things but it still has a lot going for it if you don't have a lot of experience visiting Mexico. The ruins of Tulum are close enough for a day trip if that type of thing interests you.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No matter how touristy the place has become, the water is bluer than blue and the sand fine and white , the ruins like TUlum or Coba are wonderful, the cenotes fun to visit and the sun well it is the tropics..


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

cyork1963 said:


> It appears that we have offended several folks who have nothing better to do with their time than be critical of someone that is new to this whole world so sorry if we have offended your sensitive nature we will be traveling to Playa del Carmen staying in the Playacar resort area but if there's anyone that is truly interested in making friends we would like to hear from you


Welcome, 
As you have seen already, the forum is a microcosm of society in general. There are those who will hide in their anonymity and snipe at you, while others will remember when they were new and will not really appreciate the bullying. And, still others who will hit the like button for both the bullying and for your response to it. 

Sorry we missed you, but we were in PDC last week and had a marvelous time. Two recommendations that I would make are fish tacos and cerveza at Chiltepin Marisquillos at Ave 20 norte at 34th, and, if you appreciate early morning coffee with good bread, try Chou Chous, just a bit south of Chiltepins on 20th.
Buen viaje


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Please don't pose for a picture with lemur, monkey or iguana on 5th Avenue as this just contributes to animal cruelty. These folks only see the animal as a cash source and they really need to be free.

You can get a ferry to Cozumel for a day trip. 

This place is about 15 minutes south, worth the visit.

Rio Secreto Mexico Tours | Eco tours Riviera Maya


----------



## Timroy1027 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi Chris, how did your vivst go? Any thoughts you'd like to share?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for a post that may have done a bit of damage control after all the nitpicking, smartass comments that often preceded it. IMHO, if you can't offer any helpful information to a visiting newbie, just shaddup.


----------

